# Inter - Juve: 17 gennaio 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Gennaio 2021)

Inter - Juventus, big match e posticipo della penultima giornata di andata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 17 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Juve alla prese con diverse assenza tra Covid ed infortuni.

Partita visibile in diretta esclusiva su Sky e Sky Go dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## unbreakable (13 Gennaio 2021)

Asteroidi in vista?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Un pareggio sarebbe perfetto davvero.


----------



## sunburn (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, big match e posticipo della penultima giornata di andata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 17 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Juve alla prese con diverse assenza tra Covid ed infortuni.
> 
> ...


Quattro giorni per risolvere il dilemma: meglio scendere in campo lunedì per andare a +6 sull’Inter, per andare a +10 sulla juve o per guadagnare due punti su entrambe?


----------



## sunburn (13 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un pareggio sarebbe perfetto davvero.



Eh in teoria sì. Però con l’Inter ce la giochiamo sul campo, coi gobbi...
Meglio la X, ma anche un 1 non sarebbe da buttare via.
Fermo restando che col Cagliari siamo favoriti ma non sarà facilissimo. Per i corsi e i ricorsi storici sarebbe profetico uno 0-1 con gol di Kalulu verso la fine del secondo tempo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh in teoria sì. Però con l’Inter ce la giochiamo sul campo, coi gobbi...
> Meglio la X, ma anche un 1 non sarebbe da buttare via.
> Fermo restando che col Cagliari siamo favoriti ma non sarà facilissimo. Per i corsi e i ricorsi storici sarebbe profetico uno 0-1 con gol di Kalulu verso la fine del secondo tempo.



No no, voglio arrivare al derby con minimo un + 6 di vantaggio. Minimo. Così poi se dovessimo vincerlo daremmo una spallata enorme al campionato, se dovessimo perderlo comunque non andremmo sotto. 

Inoltre voglio che i gobbi facciano massimo due punti tra Inda e Napoli. Di sicuro non più di 4.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh in teoria sì. Però con l’Inter ce la giochiamo sul campo, coi gobbi...
> Meglio la X, ma anche un 1 non sarebbe da buttare via.
> Fermo restando che col Cagliari siamo favoriti ma non sarà facilissimo. Per i corsi e i ricorsi storici sarebbe profetico uno 0-1 con gol di Kalulu verso la fine del secondo tempo.



Per quanto riguarda Cagliari poi bisogna vincere, non scherziamo, anche qui minimo 4 punti nelle prossime due, prima del filotto facile che aprirà il girone d’andata (Bologna, Spezia e Crotone), sono obbligatori.

Anche perché voglio arrivare primo nel girone d’andata, un piccolo dato statistico per i milanisti intertristizzati che continuano a temere addirittura un quinto posto: negli 88 campionati a girone unico disputati in precedenza, solo in una occasione chi ha vinto il girone d’andata non si è classificato fra le prime quattro formazioni finali (questo almeno dovrebbe tacitare chi ha ormai la sconfitta così incisa nel DNA, purtroppo, da temere addirittura per la qualificazione alla Champions; anche se non biasimo questi tifosi ma a chi ha distrutto l’orgoglio di parte della tifoseria. Dopo i nove anni passati dal 2012 è anche comprensibile che alcuni ormai abbiano perso la mentalità vincente).


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, big match e posticipo della penultima giornata di andata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 17 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Juve alla prese con diverse assenza tra Covid ed infortuni.
> 
> ...



Ma sul serio sensi si è rotto nel riscaldamento di fiorentina-Inter?
Madonna che rottame.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, big match e posticipo della penultima giornata di andata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 17 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Juve alla prese con diverse assenza tra Covid ed infortuni.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente? 
Spero che l'Inter vinca 4-0
Ma figuriamoci se la faranno addosso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente?
> Spero che l'Inter vinca 4-0
> Ma figuriamoci se la faranno addosso



Idem


----------



## Raryof (14 Gennaio 2021)

Anche per me, partita da 1X.
E noi dobbiamo vincere, anzi STRAvincere perché vi dirò, per via del fanta ho seguito quasi tutte le partite del Cagliari quest'anno e sono forse la squadra peggiore del campionato, pure il Crotone ha un gioco decisamente migliore (ma sono troppo troppo scarsi quando devono rinculare o difendere situazioni di attacco fallito), giocano sostanzialmente a caso, Zappa punge meno, dietro sono orrendi, Sottil che ho avuto al fanta ha qualche giocata ma con la testa non è mai in partita.. mancherà Nandez che si è fatto espellere da sciocco contro il Benevento e che altro dire, sono una squadra che dobbiamo battere perché non hanno armi per contrastare il nostro strapotere fisico, non nei 90 minuti.
Dopo di noi hanno il Genoa che per loro conterà molto di più, vediamo, anche il calendario quando fai pena non aiuta, sei con l'acqua alla gola e devi sempre sperare di non prendere troppi palloni nel sacco ma guai a buttare punti su quel campo, guai, guai buttare dei punti contro chi non vince una mezza partita dal 7 novembre e solo perché ha giocato con l'uomo in più per un tempo intero.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Gennaio 2021)

Alla fine dopo il *catastrofico* Milan - Torino a Maresca l'hanno mandato pure a Inter - Juve come diceva davvero qualcuno


----------



## Pit96 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Spero solo che non vinca la juve. Ma vincerà


----------



## JoKeR (14 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Alla fine dopo il *catastrofico* Milan - Torino a Maresca l'hanno mandato pure a Inter - Juve come diceva davvero qualcuno



Sono contento per quegli interisti che nonostante stupri continui pensano a noi e non a ciò che li attende......

Detto ciò, per me vince lo stesso l'Inter. Giocherò il 3-1.
Non ci saranno tappeti rossi per la Juve, e loro non sono molto abituati.


----------



## Baba (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sono l’unico che tiferà Juve? Per il primo posto mi preoccupa molto più l’Inter dei gobbi...


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Basta 1-0 con rigore inesistente contro la Juve al ultimo minuto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, big match e posticipo della penultima giornata di andata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 17 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Juve alla prese con diverse assenza tra Covid ed infortuni.
> 
> ...





DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Alla fine dopo il *catastrofico* Milan - Torino a Maresca l'hanno mandato pure a Inter - Juve come diceva davvero qualcuno



Mi sa che i nati dopo è bene si preparino la vasellina.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma sono l’unico che tiferà Juve? Per il primo posto mi preoccupa molto più l’Inter dei gobbi...



Questo è quello che dicono di noi le melme indaiste “ sono una squadra di beduini, a breve scenderanno al 7mo posto
posizione che gli compete”

Non c’è niente da fare, la loro boria non conosce limiti, i gobbi la nostra forza la riconoscono (lo so perché leggo anche loro) e ci rispettano (i tifosi intendo), come rispettano la nostra storia, gli indaisti parlano di noi come del Chievo di Del Neri.

Comunque no, non sei l’unico, spero che vengano umiliati gli indaisti, se lo meritano per la loro boria.


----------



## Solo (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sono l'unico convinto che i gobbi faranno una passeggiata di salute?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico convinto che i gobbi faranno una passeggiata di salute?



Sono convinto anche io

Per noi sarebbe fondamentalmente che vincesse l'Inter perché poi la Juventus sarebbe obbligata a vincere per rimontare nelle prossime partite a discapito di Roma e Napoli che devono incontrarla 

Ma credo che Conde l'infiltrato alla fine regalerà lo scudetto a Pirlolandia


----------



## davoreb (15 Gennaio 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma sono l’unico che tiferà Juve? Per il primo posto mi preoccupa molto più l’Inter dei gobbi...



io spero in un pareggio, la Juve potenzialmente è ad 1 punto dall'inter e 4 da noi.


----------



## davoreb (15 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico convinto che i gobbi faranno una passeggiata di salute?



non penso, contro di noi ho visto tutt'altro che una grande Juve, gli è andata bene che ci mancava mezza squadra.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che dicono di noi le melme indaiste “ sono una squadra di beduini, a breve scenderanno al 7mo posto
> posizione che gli compete”
> 
> Non c’è niente da fare, la loro boria non conosce limiti, i gobbi la nostra forza la riconoscono (lo so perché leggo anche loro) e ci rispettano (i tifosi intendo), come rispettano la nostra storia, gli indaisti parlano di noi come del Chievo di Del Neri.
> ...



Quoto, spero in un pari o vittoria gobba. Però ci sono certi gobbi che ci danno dei ladri dopo la partita col toro. Rompono il kazz0 coi rigori


----------



## Solo (15 Gennaio 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> non penso, contro di noi ho visto tutt'altro che una grande Juve, gli è andata bene che ci mancava mezza squadra.


E tra Samp, Roma e Fiore hai visto una grande Inter? 

Vediamo. Io penso che la Juve porterà a casa una vittoria netta, tipo 3 a 1. Anche se in realtà spero nel pareggio.


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2021)

inter favorito tecnicamente e fisicamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Ambrosini: "Spero che Inter e Juve abbiano entrambe grande voglia di vincere perché DEVONO raggiungere il Milan"

Grazie ambro vecchio cuore


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Gennaio 2021)

pareggio e siamo tutti contenti.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Gennaio 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma sono l’unico che tiferà Juve? Per il primo posto mi preoccupa molto più l’Inter dei gobbi...



Mai nella vita una roba del genere,e neanche se dovessi rinascere altre 10 volte.Se non viene da noi lo scudetto meglio all'Inter piuttosto che ai ladri,lerci,luridi,latrine,ratti,scrofe,nauseabondi portatori della rogna gobbi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ambrosini: "Spero che Inter e Juve abbiano entrambe grande voglia di vincere perché DEVONO raggiungere il Milan"
> 
> Grazie ambro vecchio cuore



E' un indegno.


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ambrosini: "Spero che Inter e Juve abbiano entrambe grande voglia di vincere perché DEVONO raggiungere il Milan"
> 
> Grazie ambro vecchio cuore






Ha avuto il saluto che meritava.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (16 Gennaio 2021)

Mi preoccupa molto la tenuta del centrocampo, il recupero di McKennie è fondamentale per dare corsa e fisico. Rabiot fa il compitino, Remsey è discontinuo e alterna buone cose a amnesie clamorose, Arthur sembra non reggere il ritmo... quel reparto è decisamente il punto debole della squadra. Stiamo a vedere. 
Sul recupero di De Ligt nessuna speranza, per Cuadrado e Sandro dovremmo saperlo oggi.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ambrosini: "Spero che Inter e Juve abbiano entrambe grande voglia di vincere perché DEVONO raggiungere il Milan"
> 
> Grazie ambro vecchio cuore



È la verità. Ci devono raggiungere, non possono fallire l'obiettivo scudetto. Né l'Inter, né la juve. Loro hanno l'obbligo di vincere con le squadre che hanno costruito e per quanto hanno speso


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Gennaio 2021)

Non scherziamo. I cartonati sono la feccia della feccia. Spero che la juve li batta 6 a 0


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2021)

Intanto oggi dalla Spagna fanno sapere che l'Inter non ha pagato ancora un centesimo per Hakimi.

Ricapitolando: l'Inter non paga gli stipendi da mesi, prende giocatori e non li paga. Siamo sicuri che sia tutto regolare?


----------



## Djici (16 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Intanto oggi dalla Spagna fanno sapere che l'Inter non ha pagato ancora un centesimo per Hakimi.
> 
> Ricapitolando: l'Inter non paga gli stipendi da mesi, prende giocatori e non li paga. Siamo sicuri che sia tutto regolare?



Pensavo che dopo un certo periodo scattavano le penalizzazioni.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pensavo che dopo un certo periodo scattavano le penalizzazioni.




Anche io sapevo che in questi casi dovrebbero scattare delle sanzioni. Ma non conosco dopo quanto e come. Certo che sembra siano messi abbastanza male. Stanno facendo incontri su incontri con i giocatori per rimandare il pagamento degli stipendi. E inoltre gli Zhang non parlano da tempo.


----------



## davidelynch (16 Gennaio 2021)

Toccherà "tifare" i gobbi perché le m...e devono semplicemente sparire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. I cartonati sono la feccia della feccia. Spero che la juve li batta 6 a 0



Sfottevano la nostra proprietà, i nostri conti, "kon kualy soldy', la nostra credibilità; poi alla fine noi siamo ancora qui e primi in classifica, loro alla disperata ricerca di denaro per non fallire, ma questa volta sul serio.
Noi a non pagare gli stipendi non siamo mai arrivati, neppure nella fase finale della gestione Yogurt Lì.

Godo melme.

Detto questo, domani razionalmente serve un pareggio.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore all'ultimo minuto "INESISTENTE" contro la juve ,tipo quello che hanno dato contro di noi per fallo di mano di De Sciglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Rigore all'ultimo minuto "INESISTENTE" contro la juve ,tipo quello che hanno dato contro di noi per fallo di mano di De Sciglio.



Ma anche no, non mi va di andare a Cagliari con la spada di Damocle di queste melme momentaneamente pari.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Vinceranno i ladri perché io vorrei che vincessero le melme e non ne becco una.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vinceranno i ladri perché io vorrei che vincessero le melme e non ne becco una.



Razionalmente perché volere che vinca una delle due quando il risultato perfetto per noi sarebbe il pareggio?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Razionalmente perché volere che vinca una delle due quando il risultato perfetto per noi sarebbe il pareggio?



Perché quando perde la Juventus, vince il calcio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Perché quando perde la Juventus, vince il calcio.



Si ma se questo significa rimetterci noi meglio che non perda. Non credo che tiferesti Inda se alla pentiltima giornata di ritorno fossimo ancora in questa situazione di classifica, perché equivarrebbe a tifare contro il Milan. 

Io voglio mettere quanta più distanza possibile tra noi e loro, sia melme che gobbi.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma se questo significa rimetterci noi meglio che non perda. Non credo che tiferesti Inda se alla pentiltima giornata di ritorno fossimo ancora in questa situazione di classifica, perché equivarrebbe a tifare contro il Milan.



Non siamo alla penultima, quindi non esistono i *MA*​


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non siamo alla penultima, quindi non esistono i *MA*​



Sono sempre punti che potrebbero pesare a fine anno. Se pareggiassero e noi vincessimo scaveremmo un bel solco con entrambe.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma se questo significa rimetterci noi meglio che non perda. Non credo che tiferesti Inda se alla pentiltima giornata di ritorno fossimo ancora in questa situazione di classifica, perché equivarrebbe a tifare contro il Milan.
> 
> Io voglio mettere quanta più distanza possibile tra noi e loro, sia melme che gobbi.



Quindi tu vorresti che vinca il tumore del calcio?? E se poi risalgono e a suon di furti superano il Milan??? L'inter fa ancora in tempo a scoppiare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quindi tu vorresti che vinca il tumore del calcio?? E se poi risalgono e a suon di furti superano il Milan??? L'inter fa ancora in tempo a scoppiare



L’ho detto, l’unico risultato nel quale dobbiamo sperare è il pari.

Anche perché poi abbiamo l’Atalanta, quindi rischieremo di vederli riavvicinarsi comunque (se vincessero contro Gobbi e Udinese e noi facessimo quattro punti tra Cagliari e Atalanta ce lo troveremmo a -1). Io voglio arrivare al derby con un buon vantaggio così se poi lo vinciamo li facciamo fuori.

E non tifo per la vittoria dei gobbi per lo stesso motivo (anche se le melme se la meriterebbero, una bella umiliazione): perché voglio tenerli a distanza il più possibile, almeno fino a primavera quando torneranno le coppe.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre punti che potrebbero pesare a fine anno. Se pareggiassero e noi vincessimo scaveremmo un bel solco con entrambe.



Noi dobbiamo pensare alle nostre partite. Se l'Inter è più forte ci supererà, se saremo più bravi staremo davanti. Comunque la si pensi, almeno con l'Inter giochi alla pari, con i ladri non giochi MAI alla pari, ricordatelo quando saranno in testa alla classifica per via dell'ennesimo furto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo pensare alle nostre partite. Se l'Inter è più forte ci supererà, se saremo più bravi staremo davanti. Comunque la si pensi, almeno con l'Inter giochi alla pari, con i ladri non giochi MAI alla pari, ricordatelo quando saranno in testa alla classifica per via dell'ennesimo furto.



All inter non arrivano gli stipendi, secondo me tra un po scoppiano


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> All inter non arrivano gli stipendi, secondo me tra un po scoppiano



In effetti sono scoppiati gli anni scorsi in questo periodo, ora l’Inda è quasi a rischio fallimento o poco ci manca, come scrivevo nell’altra pagina, potrebbero scoppiare eccome.

Speriamo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In effetti sono scoppiati gli anni scorsi in questo periodo, ora l’Inda è quasi a rischio fallimento o poco ci manca, come scrivevo nell’altra pagina, potrebbero scoppiare eccome.
> 
> Speriamo.



Non mi auguro che falliscano,spero solo che tornino nella melma da dove sono venuti e amen. A giocare con i schelotto e guarin


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Rigore all'ultimo minuto "INESISTENTE" contro la juve ,tipo quello che hanno dato contro di noi per fallo di mano di De Sciglio.



ma non scherziamo, pareggio e basta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma non scherziamo, pareggio e basta.



.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo le news su Theo e il turco che mettono in serio dubbio la nostra possibilità di vittoria a Cagliari un pareggio sarebbe ancora più importante.


----------



## bmb (17 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dopo le news su Theo e il turco che mettono in serio dubbio la nostra possibilità di vittoria a Cagliari un pareggio sarebbe ancora più importante.



Secondo me sarebbe più importante che ci siano un paio di asintomatici per squadra e che si contagino tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dopo le news su Theo e il turco che mettono in serio dubbio la nostra possibilità di vittoria a Cagliari un pareggio sarebbe ancora più importante.



Spero in un bel pareggio con crociati spaccati e carriere finite tra urla di dolore lancinanti che impietosirebbero perfino Satana in entrambe queste putride latrine di squadre. Sarebbe lo scenario ideale.

Ci siamo fatti mezza stagione schierando il Milan B per 4/5 undicesimi a partita, ora comincino anche loro. Spero di sentire grida di dolore e vedere lacrime sgorgare.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, big match e posticipo della penultima giornata di andata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 17 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Juve alla prese con diverse assenza tra Covid ed infortuni.
> 
> ...



Sfida tra le due pretendi allo scudetto. Ovviamente entrambe hanno già vinto lo scudetto. Complimenti ad entrambi per questa grande stagione.. sono troppo forti. Noi possiamo solo ammirare..


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku mi sta sulla palle.
Gioca troppo.


----------



## Baba (17 Gennaio 2021)

Mi auguro un pareggio della Juve allo scadere su rigore inesistente


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

Pop corn time, 1x2.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo per un meteorite al centro del campo.
O una invasione di gnocche a gara in corso, tutte positive al covid.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Para(lì)tici su Sky: “la nostra rosa è molto completa, siamo molto competitivi, se arriverà l’occasione qualcosa faremo”. Vi ricorda qualcuno? 



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tifo per un meteorite al centro del campo.
> O una invasione di gnocche a gara in corso, tutte positive al covid.



Per la gnocca vale pure la pena prendersi il Coviddi. Meglio l’invasione di un’armata di travoni.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Para(lì)tici su Sky: “la nostra rosa è molto completa, siamo molto competitivi, se arriverà l’occasione qualcosa faremo”. Vi ricorda qualcuno?
> 
> 
> 
> Per la gnocca vale pure la pena prendersi il Coviddi. Meglio l’invasione di un’armata di travoni.



Ma solo a me pare un pò ritardato?


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ottima giornata di Serie A fino ad ora. Speriamo continui con un bel pareggio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me pare un pò ritardato?



No, non solo a te. Secondo me ha un quoziente intellettivo più o meno sul livello di quello di Lucy (l’esemplare di Australopithecus Afarensis).


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2021)

Giocata la vittoria dell'Inter. Asfaltiamoli ragazzi e andiamo a prenderci il meritatissimo primo posto con il nostro gioco spumeggiante!!

Ormai non auguro più il male a nessuno, visto che non funziona... auguro serenità, gioia, amore, scudetti per entrambe queste magnifiche squadre!!

Bellissimo il derby d'Italia tra due squadre stupende!


----------



## Pit96 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Se la juve vince oggi vincerà anche lo scudetto al 90%
Speriamo in un pareggio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lukaku mi sta sulla palle.
> Gioca troppo.



Ha più presenze di Pioli (e non è uno scherzo).


----------



## malos (17 Gennaio 2021)

Vidal che bacia sulla maglia di Chiellini lo scudo della juve è paradossale, fossi interista sarei super incaxxato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi si tifa per X


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

Che ha combinato Vidal?!?


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Vidal che bacia sulla maglia di Chiellini lo scudo della juve è paradossale, fossi interista sarei super incaxxato.




Sì farà espellere o farà semplicemente un fallo da rigore?


----------



## malos (17 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì farà espellere o farà semplicemente un fallo da rigore?



Entrambi


----------



## Kaw (17 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che ha combinato Vidal?!?


Ha baciato lo scudetto della Juve


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Se la juve vince oggi vincerà anche lo scudetto al 90%
> Speriamo in un pareggio



Infatti gli indaisti stanno dicendo “se non dovessimo vincerla speriamo di perderla, meglio che lo vinca la rube che il bbilan”.

I “cugini”....

Disposti a veder vincere quello che dicono di considerare il cancro peggiore pur di non vederci vincere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tifo per un meteorite al centro del campo.
> O una invasione di gnocche a gara in corso, tutte positive al covid.



ronaldo la scamperebbe, e non perchè ha già gli anticorpi


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Morto Bonucci


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Vidal che bacia sulla maglia di Chiellini lo scudo della juve è paradossale, fossi interista sarei super incaxxato.



ma da bo? roba da licenziamento per giusta causa.


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

Bonucci aveva una ciglia nell'occhio, troppo pericoloso giocare così.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Morto Bonucci



È stato out 0,3 secondi tutto a posto figurati


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Chiesa è forte.. sarà pure un tuffatore ma è forte secondo me


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahahaahah gol di Vidal


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

badedas vidal


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gol di vidal lol. Ora passerà per serio


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Finita Inter campione


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

Che squadraccia 'sta Juve


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quelli della Juve hanno nel contratto che devono protestare?
Che cavolo va Chiellini a brutto muso verso l’arbitro dopo il gol preso?
Manco con la fantasia si poteva fischiare qualcosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Non esulta neanche sto cesso
Speriamo ne facciano altri 3


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma chi è che ha posizionato fuochi d'artificio in quantità industriale?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Al completo gliene avremmo dati 4 alla juve


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Questi maledetti carcerati dovevano beccare proprio la squadra decimata contro di noi?


----------



## Zenos (17 Gennaio 2021)

Vidal ha fatto autogol


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa dice Ambrosini ahaha


----------



## Kayl (17 Gennaio 2021)

Sul serio? Frabotta a marcare Hakimi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2021)

il Maestro la ribalta facile.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo con la fortuna che abbiamo c'è poco da fare. Soprattutto se l'Inter continua ad avere la squadra al completo


----------



## Zenos (17 Gennaio 2021)

Finora calcio liquido tipo diarrea.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con la fortuna che abbiamo c'è poco da fare. Soprattutto se l'Inter continua ad avere la squadra al completo



Nolente o volente il COVID lo faranno tutti. Quindi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nolente o volente il COVID lo faranno tutti. Quindi...



se uno sta attento il covid ha poche probabilità di prenderlo.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nolente o volente il COVID lo faranno tutti. Quindi...



Gli infortuni solo noi invece


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se uno sta attento il covid ha poche probabilità di prenderlo.



Anche secondo me, qualcuno dei nostri avrà fatto qualche festino travione altrimenti .. dopo il Genoa mi sembra noi la squadra più colpita se non sbaglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

mamma mia ahahahahahhahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Cosa si è divorato Lautaro


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, qualcuno dei nostri avrà fatto qualche festino travione altrimenti .. dopo il Genoa mi sembra noi la squadra più colpita se non sbaglio



è così. la sfiga è 1 o 2. la nostra è poca serietà. troppi contagi.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che il Maestro che mette Ramsey e Frabotta contro Hakimi...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che si è magnato Lautaro


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

Chiellini hahahhaah contro Lukaku!!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

I rubentini erano solo interessati a battere la nostra imbattibilità...


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2021)

I gobbi non tengono una palla


----------



## kastoro (17 Gennaio 2021)

Sti Gobbi maledetti oltre che a fare schifo ci hanno infettato mezza squadra


----------



## R41D3N (17 Gennaio 2021)

LautAno la tocca di giustezza sparando alto a porta vuota


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, qualcuno dei nostri avrà fatto qualche festino travione altrimenti .. dopo il Genoa mi sembra noi la squadra più colpita se non sbaglio



Sti travioni stanno dappertutto per te


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nolente o volente il COVID lo faranno tutti. Quindi...


Ma all'Inter il covid l'hanno fatto a dicembre 2019. Lo disse Lukaku in un'intervista...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sti travioni stanno dappertutto per te



Beh la mia esperienza Tinder mi ha insegnato molto..


----------



## bmb (17 Gennaio 2021)

Inarrestabili, vinceranno anche (l'inutile) titolo di campioni d'inverno.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh la mia esperienza Tinder mi ha insegnato molto..



Azz gli incubi


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Maledetti almeno il pareggio


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Maledetti almeno il pareggio



Non hanno fatto un tiro in porta


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Azz gli incubi



Troppo gnocche per essere vero.. ed infatti..

Vabbe torniamo alla partita. Sono incubi per me.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Maledetti almeno il pareggio


C'è tempo ancora ma se deve vincere una squadra meglio l'inda per me. Tra le due scelgo il male minore. Speriamo in un X comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Farabutto contro di noi Roberto Carlos maledetto


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2021)

Di una lentezza disarmante la Juve, solo a noi rompono il sedere


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

è già il secondo goal che si mangia lautaro


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lautaro, che cesso. Mr 100 milioni.


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2021)

Che trash la difesa juventina


----------



## R41D3N (17 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Di una lentezza disarmante la Juve, solo a noi rompono il sedere


Ci credo, avevano Chiesa in stato di grazia quella sera. L ha vinta da solo quella partita...maledetto gobbo!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle sto Lukaku


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> C'è tempo ancora ma se deve vincere una squadra meglio l'inda per me. Tra le due scelgo il male minore. Speriamo in un X comunque.



Il punto è che la Juve che rimane indietro in classifica rischia di diventare una mina vagante per la lotta Champions. Gli anni scorsi c'era la Juve campione sicura più altri tre posti liberi per la Champions, quest'anno la Juve rischia di rendere più aperta la lotta.
Immaginate se arrivasse quarta facendo fuori... noi


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

E quando segna Laureato


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chiellini hahahhaah contro Lukaku!!



impresentabile,eppure non ha la dignità di lasciare neanche la nazionale
e lo chiamerà pure all'europeo il fighetto interista


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il punto è che la Juve che rimane indietro in classifica rischia di diventare una mina vagante per la lotta Champions. Gli anni scorsi certa la Juve campione sicura più altri tre posti liberi per la Champions, quest'anno la Juve rischia di rendere più aperta la lotta.
> Immaginate se arrivasse quarta facendo fuori... noi



Se la Juve perde stasera deve battere per forza Napoli e Roma che incontrerà a breve. Può tornare utile per noi.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Pirla c'ha proprio la faccia di chi è lì per puro caso.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku crea, Lautaro spreca. 
Il belga è mostruoso


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma come l'ha umiliato Lukaku? Mamma mia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Ci credo, avevano Chiesa in stato di grazia quella sera. L ha vinta da solo quella partita...maledetto gobbo!



fortuna che era milanista sto schifoso. 1 partita in 1 anno ha fatto. contro di noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Bonucci urla "vergognoso" dopo il giallo


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirla c'ha proprio la faccia di chi è lì per puro caso.



Lo stavo pensando anche io, il MAESTROH sembra ogni che non abbia idea di dove si trovi


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Potevano essere tranquillilamente 3 a 0. Mamma mia.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Scaramanzia a parte.. se noi uscissimo contro la Stella Rossa, lo scudetto possiamo giocarcelo non dico vincere ma non arriviamo ad aprile a -6/7 per dire.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

L'inde se ne mangia troppi
Adesso pareggiano i ladri


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ci provo per il secondo tempo.
Confido nella rivalsa di CR7 di vincere lo scontro contro Lukaku e nelle geometrie di bentanctur che innescheranno morata.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se la Juve perde stasera deve battere per forza Napoli e Roma che incontrerà a breve. Può tornare utile per noi.



Io proprio non ce la faccio a gioire per una vittoria dei gobbi. È più forte di me. L' inda non è che sia da meno ma sulla scala dei valori metto sempre la ndranghentus davanti a tutte le altre. Il mio odio è viscerale nei loro confronti.

Intanto luKagu si divora un'altra palla gol


----------



## Cantastorie (17 Gennaio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Io proprio non ce la faccio a gioire per una vittoria dei gobbi. È più forte di me. L' inda non è che sia da meno ma sulla scala dei valori metto sempre la ndranghentus davanti a tutte le altre. Il mio odio è viscerale nei loro confronti.
> 
> Intanto luKagu si divora un'altra palla gol



Per me è il contrario, a causa dei tifosi.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scaramanzia a parte.. se noi uscissimo contro la Stella Rossa, lo scudetto possiamo giocarcelo non dico vincere ma non arriviamo ad aprile a -6/7 per dire.


Senza EL saremmo i favoriti... 

Ma visto che c'è per me è come una pietra tombale...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Io proprio non ce la faccio a gioire per una vittoria dei gobbi. È più forte di me.



È giusto così. Come dicevo alla vigilia con l'inde comunque giochi alla pari. Con i ladri non si gioca alla pari.


----------



## Zenos (17 Gennaio 2021)

Tranquilli ci pensa doveri tra un po'.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Sta Juve è inguardabile, sono stati fortunati ad incontrarci senza mezza squadra.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sta Juve è inguardabile, sono stati fortunati ad incontrarci senza mezza squadra.



Per l'ennesima volta stanno giocando a casaccio, ognuno per conto suo. Non è più una novità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Io proprio non ce la faccio a gioire per una vittoria dei gobbi. È più forte di me. L' inda non è che sia da meno ma sulla scala dei valori metto sempre la ndranghentus davanti a tutte le altre. Il mio odio è viscerale nei loro confronti.
> 
> Intanto luKagu si divora un'altra palla gol



anche un 5-6 a zero sarebbe stato carino. fino ad ora ci stava tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che se Cristina gioca a centrocampo... Il maestroh


----------



## Zenos (17 Gennaio 2021)

Morata si tuffa in area ma cartellino nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2021)

Farabutto che bidone mamma mia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Per me è il contrario, a causa dei tifosi.



.

I peggiori tifosi in assoluto, finti onesti e finti sportivi, come il loro club.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2021)

juventus pietosa in questi 45 minuti


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Morata si tuffa in area ma cartellino nulla.



Mica si chiama Leao o ha una maglia colorata.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Kulusevski in panca è inspiegabile


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Solo Inter in campo.

Con almeno 9 titolari su 11, la Juve la battevamo


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2021)

In questo primo tempo c'erano almeno due gol di scarto tra le squadre. Almeno.
La Juventus è stata molto fortunata contro un Milan senza 7 giocatori... per non parlare del gol di De Paul o dello Scansuolo... hanno una ottima squadra (oggi diversi assenti), ma sono inguardabili (come sempre nella loro storia).


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2021)

Chiellini manco ammonito ahahahah


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Beh, complimenti al Maestro. Poteva essere 4-0 Inter e non c'era niente da dire.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Bene così per ora


----------



## Kaw (17 Gennaio 2021)

Inter nettamente superiore


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2021)

Inter in formazione tipo.
Tutti i titolari. Roba per noi mai vista.

La juve da sola non ce la fa ,si scaldano arbitro e var.


----------



## Ambrole (17 Gennaio 2021)

Annotazioni:
1 l'arbitro ha perso i cartellini, Chiellini fa più falli che respiri.
2 questi corrono, entrano duro a contrasto e nessuno si fa mai male....da noi ogni 45 minuti c'è un infortunio muscolare.
3 quanto è forte hakimi
4 non riesco a capire se mi sta più sulle p...e conte o Bonucci


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Gennaio 2021)

meglio i cugini che i gobbi. L'inter ha solo il campionato, se lukaku barella e hakimi non si rompono il campionato è loro


----------



## Ambrole (17 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inter in formazione tipo.
> Tutti i titolari. Roba per noi mai vista.
> 
> La juve da sola non ce la fa ,si scaldano arbitro e var.



Ahahahahah mettono dentro i veri fuoriclasse


----------



## braungioxe (17 Gennaio 2021)

La Juventus ha giocato tutte le partite così, spera solo che ronaldo o chiesa gli facciano sempre la giocata


----------



## bmb (17 Gennaio 2021)

Pazzesco, campioni d'Inverno con una giornata d'anticipo. Ora sa una cavalcata trionfale verso il diciannovesimo scudetto. Complimenti a loro.


----------



## Love (17 Gennaio 2021)

aver giocato decimatissimi con la juve sarà un rimorso per tutta la stagione...ce li saremmo mangiati...la juve quest'anno è ridicola.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2021)

il Maestro 2 dura fino a fine anno?


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> aver giocato decimatissimi con la juve sarà un rimorso per tutta la stagione...ce li saremmo mangiati...la juve quest'anno è ridicola.



C'è sempre il ritorno...
però un gol possono farglielo dai....
Non possiamo essere sempre noi gli sfigati contro questi...su si svegliassero e facessero qualche golletto questi gobbi.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Gennaio 2021)

L'Inter meritava di essere almeno 2-0 e poteva aver già fatto tranquillamente tre gol. juve poca poca cosa per ora. Lukaku e Barella per ora i migliori in campo. Il belga è impressionante, immarcabile. Ha solo il difetto di non essere sempre impeccabile davanti alla porta. Lautaro invece si è magnato un gol già fatto


----------



## kekkopot (17 Gennaio 2021)

Se l'Inter stesse 3 a 0 non avrebbe rubato nulla. E poi non giocano cosi male come dicono tanti. 
Sicuramente non sarà il Barcellona di Guardiola ma finchè vincono...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il Maestro 2 dura fino a fine anno?



Certo in Champions sono un rullo compressore


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2021)

Che brutta juve, una squadra di scappati di casa.
Al ritorno, sperando che la formazione titolare sia al completo, vanno asfaltati in modo epocale.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Niente cambi per il Maestro... Mah.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2021)

confido nel pareggio, Doveri farà il suo dovere


----------



## danjr (17 Gennaio 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Se l'Inter stesse 3 a 0 non avrebbe rubato nulla. E poi non giocano cosi male come dicono tanti.
> Sicuramente non sarà il Barcellona di Guardiola ma finchè vincono...



Mah, oggi gioca stranamente meglio del
Solito, ma ho visto tanto partite complete ed è uno strazio. oggi però il maestro li sta facendo sembrare eleganti


----------



## Pit96 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma la juve cosa ha preso Arthur a fare? 70/80 milioni per fare il panchinaro di Bentancur e Rabiot


----------



## Route66 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che brutta juve, una squadra di scappati di casa.
> Al ritorno, sperando che la formazione titolare sia al completo, vanno asfaltati in modo epocale.



Contro di noi dieci giorni giorni fa Frabotta sembrava Serginho e Chiesa Mbappé.... stasera fino ad ora sembrano due li per caso...


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lol che difesa la Juve ahahah

Vedere pirlà masticare amaro è comunque ottimo


----------



## Zenos (17 Gennaio 2021)

Io godo solo a vedere la faccia di Pirla


----------



## Kayl (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ronaldo si divora un'occasione gigante e raddoppio.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Che robaccia i gobbi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato aver affrontato questa Juve con mezza squadra fuori.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

ampiamente previsto,l'avremmo distrutta anche noi con i titolari

da quando CR7 è in calo non hanno via d'uscita


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

E due
A casa ladri


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

E due. Adesso sì che è finita.

Quel cesso di Pirlo ha dopato Chiesa per il Milan e poi ha deciso di sbracare con le melme. Infame.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

è in corso uno stupro tattico a s siro


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Finisce 3-4 a 0


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque tra oggi e la partita contro di noi, Ronaldo totalmente fuori dal gioco


----------



## Love (17 Gennaio 2021)

quest'anno i solitini aiutini alla juve le serviranno per andare in champions...altrimenti mi sa che non ci va...squadra ridicola.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

La faccia di Cristinahahahahaha


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque tra oggi e la partita contro di noi, Ronaldo totalmente fuori dal gioco


Speriamo rinnovi. Altri 30M netti nel cesso.


----------



## Love (17 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque tra oggi e la partita contro di noi, Ronaldo totalmente fuori dal gioco



se potesse se ne andrebbe domani ronaldo..


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Gennaio 2021)

Voglio la goleada,veder sprofondare la monnezza,i ratti,il letamaio torinese,non ha prezzo.


----------



## Kaw (17 Gennaio 2021)

Il Maestro ancora che ha fatto cambi, incredibile!


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La faccia di Cristinahahahahaha



Si è chiaramente rotto le palle di quella squadra lol


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Gennaio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> se potesse se ne andrebbe domani ronaldo..



Piuttosto sarebbe la giuve che se potesse lo venderebbe stasera.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Gennaio 2021)

Due a zero.
Lo so che a noi non conviene, perché sarebbe meglio un pareggio, ma io quando vedo i ladri perdere godo, è più forte di me.
E' come se avessi Hitomi Tanaka a mia completa disposizione con la moglie lontana miliardi di chilometri e con i cellulari senza campo.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque tra oggi e la partita contro di noi, Ronaldo totalmente fuori dal gioco



è da prima di Natale che va avanti questa situazione.
si sta ricaricando per la champions a febbraio


----------



## Zenos (17 Gennaio 2021)

Rotto frabotta


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente questi cessi dovevano fare la partita della vita proprio contro di noi, maledetti disadattati.
Compreso Chiesa, ovviamente.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Gennaio 2021)

La juve sta venendo distrutta. Se l'Inter non fa sciocchezze e la juve non si sveglia è finita


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

Rotto Frabotta, bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque tra oggi e la partita contro di noi, Ronaldo totalmente fuori dal gioco



è vecchio. mettiamocelo in testa che il tempo non risparmia nessuno.
li prendevamo in giro per l'acquisto e facevamo bene.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

dopo dieci minuti già il maestro mette mezza squadra di attaccanti per disperazione


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Questa sensazione di impotenza dei ladri annichiliti è una dolce sensazione che le cose finalmente possono cambiare. 
L'Inter (che pure ha ancora i suoi problemi in società) ha cambiato il proprio destino con la qualificazione in CL due anni fa.
Torniamo in CL e torneremo a grandi livelli anche noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

La vittoria dell’Inter è un dito nel sedere. Sarebbe stato meglio un pareggio.


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Speriamo rinnovi. Altri 30M netti nel cesso.


Ma come, non lo sai che "si ripaga da solo vendendo le maglietteeeh"?


Andris ha scritto:


> è da prima di Natale che va avanti questa situazione.
> *si sta ricaricando per la champions a febbraio*



Giusto, vuole uscire dalla Champions al massimo della forma...


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Gennaio 2021)

vabbe lo scudetto è loro, a loro non si rompe mai nessuno.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gol bellissimo di Barella, niente da dire.


Quanto sono belli e devastanti questi lanci di 60 m a tagliare la difesa e a mettere il compagno davanti al portiere,bellissimo ,a volte bastano 2 passaggi per far gol, sempre detto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me non è tanto colpa di Pirlo ma non si può vendere un giocatore come Pjanic e non prenderne uno uguale o superiore e solo tiratori.
La cosa che mi fa più incaxxare è che sembrano mettersi daccordo e tra Ladri e natidopo ci rimettiamo sempre noi!


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Lol che difesa la Juve ahahah
> 
> Vedere pirlà masticare amaro è comunque ottimo



Eh ma a me queste sono cose che fanno salire il crimine. 
Se c'è un karma, noi dobbiamo vincere con l'Atalanta e la rube perdere anche la prossima, per compensare l'immerita sconfitta contro questi scemi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La vittoria dell’Inter è un dito nel sedere. Sarebbe stato meglio un pareggio.



Realisticamente, questo scudetto lo può perdere solo l'Inter. Non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbero fatto una marcia trionfale in solitaria


----------



## Love (17 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Piuttosto sarebbe la giuve che se potesse lo venderebbe stasera.



ma mi sa che lui ha capito come va quest'anno con il MAESTRO e vuole scappare più lontano possibile.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Giusto, vuole uscire dalla Champions al massimo della forma...



quelle non le stecca,solo che non basterà come al solito per andare oltre i quarti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Peccato aver affrontato questa Juve con mezza squadra fuori.



e con un Chiesa che su tre tiri ha fatto due gol e preso un palo quando statisticamente fa 1 gol ogni 20 tiri


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Eh ma a me queste sono cose che fanno salire il crimine.
> Se c'è un karma, noi dobbiamo vincere con l'Atalanta e la rube perdere anche la prossima, per compensare l'immerita sconfitta contro questi scemi.



Ma che vuoi vincere. L’Inter oramai si è lanciata verso il titolo. Sta vittoria spazzerà via tutte le nubi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questa sensazione di impotenza dei ladri annichiliti è una dolce sensazione che le cose finalmente possono cambiare.
> L'Inter (che pure ha ancora i suoi problemi in società) ha cambiato il proprio destino con la qualificazione in CL due anni fa.
> Torniamo in CL e torneremo a grandi livelli anche noi.



A parte che non vinceranno nulla anche quest’anno.

A parte questo, se cambiare i propri destini significa uscire ai gironi di CL per tre anni di fila ho aspirazioni un attimino più elevate per il Milan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ribadisco che una Juve in lotta per il quarto posto è una mina vagante molto pericolosa per noi in caso di calo


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La vittoria dell’Inter è un dito nel sedere. Sarebbe stato meglio un pareggio.



Tanto di sto passo lo vinceranno comunque, loro hanno i titolari SEMPRE a disposizione, noi la squadra tipo non l'avremo MAI.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Realisticamente, questo scudetto lo può perdere solo l'Inter. Non ci fossimo stati noi avrebbero fatto una marcia trionfale in solitaria



Nel Milan confido zero. Siamo troppo sfigati.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Gennaio 2021)

Sono stracontento di vedere Pirlo in sofferenza; Un uomo indegno. Un panchinaro fisso dell'Inter trasformato in un fuoriclasse grazie all' unico e magico grande Milan. Oggi sto infame se la gioca gobbo da sempre. Mi ricordo delle sue lacrime in finale di Champions dopo un Juve Barca. Che risate!! "


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tanto di sto passo lo vinceranno comunque, loro hanno i titolari SEMPRE a disposizione, noi la squadra tipo non l'avremo MAI.



Infatti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Rotto Frabotta, bene



E gli indaisti tutti sempre sani come pesci, anche quando gli venne il Covid prima del derby gli venne solo alle riserve a parte Skriniar. Però poi siamo noi quelli che hanno culo.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

L'Inter lo vincerà *strameritatamente *questo campionato. Altro che "anticalcio"


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Inter lo vincerà *strameritatamente *questo campionato. Altro che "anticalcio"



Vincerà sicuramente, però escluso oggi ha sempre giocato di melma.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

barella è mezz'ora che zoppica e non lo toglie,l'intoccabile di Gonde


----------



## bmb (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> barella è mezz'ora che zoppica e non lo toglie,l'intoccabile di Gonde



Tanto sono infrangibili.


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle quest'indddaaa...ora con questa vittoria si gaseranno abbestia.
Juve penosa, 0 tiri in porta, tutti i passaggi sbagliati, lentissimi e impacciati...uno schifo; la partita della vita solo e sempre contro di noi sti pezzenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Inter lo vincerà *strameritatamente *questo campionato. Altro che "anticalcio"



fino ad ora siamo davanti con merito.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Gennaio 2021)

Spero che la Juve pareggi. Mi spiace ma tra i due la meno peggio è la gobba. I tifosi cartonati non li sopporto proprio, almeno con i gobbi si riesce a parlare di calcio.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2021)

Perdonatemi ma non ce la faccio proprio a gioire per questo risultato, per quanto si possa odiare Pirla e la Ndranghetus bisogna guardare alla classifica.
Stasera l'Inter, considerata la sfida che abbiamo ultimamente, ipoteca lo scudetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> barella è mezz'ora che zoppica e non lo toglie,l'intoccabile di Gonde



Tanto potrebbero giocare ogni due giorni, non ogni tre, ogni due, e non perdere nessun titolare, è una roba assurda.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Inter lo vincerà *strameritatamente *questo campionato. Altro che "anticalcio"



bha, per ora in tantissime partite sono stati l'anticalcio. Poi con le singolarità le hanno vinte.


----------



## Love (17 Gennaio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Spero che la Juve pareggi. Mi spiace ma tra i due la meno peggio è la gobba. I tifosi cartonati non li sopporto proprio, *almeno con i gobbi si riesce a parlare di calcio*.



ma dove...ma quando?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi ma non ce la faccio proprio a gioire per questo risultato, per quanto si possa odiare Pirla e la Ndranghetus bisogna guardare alla classifica.
> Stasera l'Inter, considerata la sfida che abbiamo ultimamente, ipoteca lo scudetto.



Gioire per questo risultato è assurdo, senza contare che anche loro hanno tifato spudoratamente i gobbi contro di noi, ho letto quello che scrivevano e pure a livello personale mi arrivavano messaggi di indaisti che ai goal gobbi esultavano come se lo stessero segnando loro.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che palle quest'indddaaa...ora con questa vittoria si gaseranno abbestia.
> Juve penosa, 0 tiri in porta, tutti i passaggi sbagliati, lentissimi e impacciati...uno schifo; la partita della vita solo e sempre contro di noi sti pezzenti.



non è certo la prima volta che gioca così la juve,solo che vinceva ugualmente in altre circostanze.

comunque non sono certo che smetteranno di parlarne per lo scudetto,bisogna vincere domani per tappare le voci di un fantomatico ritorno
+10 a fine andata
anche se i pasdaran alla tacchinardi continuerebbero...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Sto Laureato ha risparmiato un'umiliazione epica ai gobbi, almeno 3 gol sbagliati


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

a questo punto 4 o 5 sarebbero giusti e farebbero ridere di gusto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fino ad ora siamo davanti con merito.



Ma alla stragrande. C’è solo da sperare di avere a disposizione i titolari nel girone di ritorno, se andrà così non dovremo temere nessuno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Gennaio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Spero che la Juve pareggi. Mi spiace ma tra i due la meno peggio è la gobba. I tifosi cartonati non li sopporto proprio, almeno con i gobbi si riesce a parlare di calcio.



Ma stai scherzando?! Per me è esattamente l'opposto xD


----------



## kekkopot (17 Gennaio 2021)

sto laureato pare robinho


----------



## kekkopot (17 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma stai scherzando?! Per me è esattamente l'opposto xD



anche secondo me


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Uscire dalla Champions è stata la cosa peggiore che potesse capitare, a noi


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gioire per questo risultato è assurdo, senza contare che anche loro hanno tifato spudoratamente i gobbi contro di noi, ho letto quello che scrivevano e pure a livello personale mi arrivavano messaggi di indaisti che ai goal gobbi esultavano come se lo stessero segnando loro.



Oggi è una domenica molto amara per noi. 
Veder vincere questi viscidi è veramente rivoltante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto mi rode aver affrontato la Juve con mezza squadra fuori, idem l'Atalanta prossimo sabato.

Maledetta sfortuna.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma stai scherzando?! Per me è esattamente l'opposto xD



This


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Prendono sempre goal da cani e porci e stasera sembra che abbiano la difesa del Milan Sacchiano.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Gennaio 2021)

Rispondo a chi ha quotato il mio messaggio. Io ho tanti amici gobbi, stimano il Milan e la sua storia e di calcio ne capiscono. Gli interisti rosicano e basta. Detto questo: La partita manco la sto guardando, non perdo tempo con questo due abomini, però spero ancora nel pareggio. Ma mai e poi mai simpatizzeró per i cartonati. Piuttosto mi taglio una gamba.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a questo punto 4 o 5 sarebbero giusti e farebbero ridere di gusto.



quoto, se proprio devono perdere, almeno che sia epica.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Gennaio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Rispondo a chi ha quotato il mio messaggio. Io ho tanti amici gobbi, stimano il Milan e la sua storia e di calcio ne capiscono. Gli interisti rosicano e basta. Detto questo: La partita manco la sto guardando, non perdo tempo con questo due abomini, però spero ancora nel pareggio. Ma mai e poi mai simpatizzeró per i cartonati. Piuttosto mi taglio una gamba.



Probabilmente è perché sei proprio di Milano, vivi e senti di più la rivalità cittadina.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Rispondo a chi ha quotato il mio messaggio. Io ho tanti amici gobbi, stimano il Milan e la sua storia e di calcio ne capiscono. Gli interisti rosicano e basta. Detto questo: La partita manco la sto guardando, non perdo tempo con questo due abomini, però spero ancora nel pareggio. Ma mai e poi mai simpatizzeró per i cartonati. Piuttosto mi taglio una gamba.



Idem


----------



## Pit96 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ronaldo peggio che con noi fino ad ora


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> ma dove...ma quando?



ahahaha i più idioti. dopo la partita con loro mi è arrivato un mess da uno che prendeva per il culo dicendo dove vogliamo andare con diaz e hauge.

naturalmente non ho neanche risposto.


----------



## danjr (17 Gennaio 2021)

C’è talmente impegno da parte dei giocatori della Juve che sembra una partita combinata


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo peggio che con noi fino ad ora



Per me si è rotto le palle e a giugno se ne va

Farà un ultimo tentativo per la CL e poi ciao ciao


----------



## bmb (17 Gennaio 2021)

L'inter rimane senza avversari alla 18esima.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti a chi ha scelto Pirlo e venduto Pjanic. Di questo passo ci sono serie possibilità che torni Allegri l'anno prossimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Uscire dalla Champions è stata la cosa peggiore che potesse capitare, a noi



puoi dirlo forte. pagheremo quel festino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Oggi è una domenica molto amara per noi.
> Veder vincere questi viscidi è veramente rivoltante.



Per me prima di tutto viene il Milan, questo risultato ci danneggia. Per quanto detesti gli indaisti avrei gioito pure io per la partita di stasera se le posizioni e i punti in classifica di Inda e Ndranghetus fossero state invertite, ma così è un danno per noi. 

Anche perché ora abbiamo il Cagliari e alla prossima l’Atalanta, da affrontare con mezza squadra fuori, mentre loro hanno l’Udinese, e ovviamente avranno tutti i titolari perché loro potrebbero giocare anche ogni due giorni (e dico due nel vero senso della parola) che i loro titolari farebbero 50 partite all’anno senza problemi.

Tifare Inda stasera perché si odia i gobbi è come tagliarsi i maroni per fare un dispetto alla moglie.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Gennaio 2021)

Guardando questa Juventus mi chiedo come sia stato possibile ad aver perso con questi e i vari record che stavamo facendo. Assurdo sono inguardabili.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me molti si fanno fuorviare dagli amici-nemici tifosi e non comprendono la mafia che è la società Juventus. Che cavolo me ne frega dei tifosi juventini o interisti. L'odio è per la società mafiosa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è perché sei proprio di Milano, vivi e senti di più la rivalità cittadina.



quoto, a Milano c'è decisamente più rivalità tra Inter e Milan


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che palle sto barella, sempre con il tacco la prende in ogni partita, filtranti di tacco, stop di tacco, cross di tacco, tiri col tacco...
Poi parliamo anche di quell'altro cesso di kulusevschi eh, contro di noi flash.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti si fanno fuorviare dagli amici-nemici tifosi e non comprendono la mafia che è la società Juventus. Che cavolo me ne frega dei tifosi juventini o interisti. L'odio è per la società mafiosa.



Sono sensazioni personali. Io sento la rivalità più con l’Inter. Delle Juve m’importa il giusto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Questa Juventus è già insulsa di suo, senza Dybala contro le grandi potrebbe perderle anche tutte


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Guardando questa Juventus mi chiedo come sia stato possibile ad aver perso con questi e i vari record che stavamo facendo. Assurdo sono inguardabili.



È molto semplice: abbiamo giocato senza attacco (nessun titolare davanti a parte Calha) e senza centrocampo (Calabria mediano, serve altro?).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ronaldo da qualche settimana ormai sembra un altro giocatore. Pessimo anche oggi


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me prima di tutto viene il Milan, questo risultato ci danneggia. Per quando detesti gli indaisti avrei gioito pure io per la partita di stasera se le posizioni e i punti in classifica di Inda e Ndranghetus fossero state invertite, ma così è un danno per noi.
> 
> Anche perché ora abbiamo il Cagliari e alla prossima l’Atalanta, da affrontare con mezza squadra fuori, mentre loro hanno l’Udinese, e ovviamente avranno tutti i titolari perché loro potrebbero giocare anche ogni due giorni (e dico due nel vero senso della parola) che i loro titolari farebbero 50 partite all’anno senza problemi.
> 
> Tifare Inda stasera perché si odia i gobbi è come tagliarsi i maroni per fare un dispetto alla moglie.



Ma infatti bisogna guardare il risultato più conveniente per noi. 
Questo è il peggiore in assoluto, dei tre.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Che pippa sto Ed Sheraan


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono sensazioni personali. Io sento la rivalità più con l’Inter. Delle Juve m’importa il giusto.



Più che altro è che coi gobbi siamo su piani diversi: in Italia non li raggiungeremo mai, allo stesso modo in Champions, a livello internazionale, sul palcoscenico più importante, noi abbiamo scavato un solco incolmabile.

Con le melme c’è una situazione simile tra noi e loro a livello internazionale, ma a livello nazionale è diverso. E sinceramente già il fatto che questi qui siano nostri pari ufficialmente come scudetti con uno scudo di cartone e altri quattro scudi nati da una prescrizione e da intercettazioni occultate che ha permesso loro di non venire puniti e di poter costruire un ciclo sulla penalizzazione nostra e lo smembramento dei gobbi (cosa che ripeto, non ci sarebbe mai stata se loro fossero stati puniti a Calciopoli come avrebbero meritato e come la giustizia ha poi dimostrato) mi da molto fastidio. 

Se ci superassero, mi darebbe estremamente fastidio. A livelli inimmaginabili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

chiesahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

ambrosini che nomina chiellini come migliore della juve perchè "si fa fatica a trovare un migliore"

e via con il bonifico sul conto stasera

se chiellini avesse dignità stasera darebbe addio al calcio che conta e starebbe in panca a far volare gli asciugamani con il buffone


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma il quarto uomo è quel maledetto di Maresca? Che faccia da schiaffi...


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Vista la nostra situazione degli ultimi 10 anni godrei troppo a tornare a vincere qualcosa di veramente importante come il campionato Champions prima dell'Inter. Lo smacco sarebbe GRANDIOSO.
Se non possiamo vincere noi preferirei vedere continuare a vincere in Italia i mafiosi piuttosto che i cuginastri che sono sempre fortunati di loro.

A parte questo come giudizio assoluto la juventus è lo schifo fatto sport così come loro tifosi


----------



## kYMERA (17 Gennaio 2021)

Miracolo di Handanovic.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ambrosini che nomina chiellini come migliore della juve perchè "si fa fatica a trovare un migliore"
> 
> e via con il bonifico sul conte stasera
> 
> se chiellini avesse dignità stare darebbe addio al calcio che conta e starebbe in panca a far volare gli asciugamani con il buffone



Dire "hanno giocato tutti male" è vietato


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque più che l’Inter e la Juve ad aver fatto ribrezzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

ccezionale Handanovic (cit Trevisani alla Piccinini)


----------



## Milanoide (17 Gennaio 2021)

l'Inter in alcuni ruoli ha i migliori d'Italia ed in alcuni casi d'Europa.
La Juve dovrebbe avere il coraggio di tenere fuori Ronaldo quando è così. E di partite così ne ha fatte pochissime. Le ultime. Con noi incluso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma infatti bisogna guardare il risultato più conveniente per noi.
> Questo è il peggiore in assoluto, dei tre.



Ma poi ci rendiamo conto che questi hanno 18 scudetti di cui gli ultimi cinque vinti sterminando la concorrenza evitando una punizione che anche loro avrebbero strameritato come poi emerso successivamente (senza contare lo scudo 2007/2008 ladrato tanto quanto quello famoso del 1997/1998)? Ci rendiamo conto che hanno 18 scudetti quando sul campo ne hanno vinti 17 (tralasciamo, ripeto, come hanno vinto gli ultimi 4 sul campo) perché un tal Guido Rossi ha deciso così e gliene ha assegnato uno di cartone? No mi dispiace, adesso dobbiamo vincerlo assolutamente, perché lasciare che queste melme ci superino (già è una vergogna essere loro pari in Italia, con quanto premesso sopra) sarebbe inaccettabile. 

Speriamo che Marione ci dia una mano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Gennaio 2021)

Quando vedo Kulusevksi come non salta mai l'uomo e poi penso a come lo stesso Kulusevski abbia mandato al bar il nostro capitone mi viene da vomitare.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

guardate che intervento da strabolilito e frustrato ha fatto ora il chiello
senza interessarsi della palla,sulla gamba.
per lukaku è tipo un moscerino su un ippopotamo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Non hanno visto proprio palla questi stasera. Bene, bene, bene.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ronaldo inguardabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non hanno visto proprio palla questi stasera. Bene, bene, bene.



Hanno steso il tappeto all’Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Onestamente l’Inter la sta vincendo con pieno merito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

mamma mia li han presi a pallonate 90 minuti neanche fosse inter-siena


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

Tiri in porta della grande GGGGGIUVENTUS questa sera: uno (all'88°).


----------



## bmb (17 Gennaio 2021)

La juve ha fatto la stessa oscena partita fatta con noi, ma l'inter ha differenza nostra non ha fatto 3 errori difensivi da serie b.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2021)

chiesa i piedi dritti solo con noi li aveva


----------



## mandraghe (17 Gennaio 2021)

Meglio l'Inda per la lotta per lo scudetto. Con loro te la puoi giocare, con i gobbi in corsa lo scudo non lo vinci mai. E sappiamo perché...


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Faccia da schiaffi Conte


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ottima sconfitta della Juve quindi, bene.
Facciamo il nostro senza preoccuparci, succoso il punto dell'Atalanta e la sconfitta dei gobbetti e Rometta.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> La juve ha fatto la stessa oscena partita fatta con noi, ma l'inter ha differenza nostra non ha fatto 3 errori difensivi da serie b.



Giocano a caso da non so quante settimane. E il fatto che il MAESTROH sia incensato dai media è semplicemente scandaloso.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

il telecronista fa il riepilogo di classifica e chiosa "insomma tutto aperto"

incredibile,non lo vogliono ammettere
come l'ultimo samurai,finchè ci sarà la matematica continueranno a darli favoriti per lo scudetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Meglio l'Inda per la lotta per lo scudetto. Con loro te la puoi giocare, con i gobbi in corsa
> lo scudo non lo vinci mai. E sappiamo perché...



se i ladri capiscono di essere fuori e preferissero noi, potremmo avere delle speranze.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2021)

Vittoria dell'Inter strapresa.

Per il risultato esatto avevo pronosticato 3 pere.

Complimenti a chi pensava ad una passeggiata gobba....... è finito il tempo delle passeggiate per la Juve, le avrebbe prese anche da noi.
Purtroppo le melme bianconere sono capaci di tutto, non ci credo che li facciano stare fuori dai giochi a fine girone di andata.. incominceranno arbitraggi assurdi anche contro l'inter laddove possibile.

Senza tutta la sfortuna che ci affligge, reggeremmo anche l'inter, così non saprei.... mah loro hanno tutti disponibili tranne d'ambrosio.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Finita. L'Inter conquista il 19esimo scudetto.

Noi potevamo giocarcela, ma abbiamo preferito correre dietro alla coppa del nonno. Amen.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se i ladri capiscono di essere fuori e preferissero noi, potremmo avere delle speranze.



cercheranno di farli rientrare... e per farlo faranno perdere dei punti a noi... ma anche all'Inter...


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Juve semplicemente annientata. Grandissimo rimpianto aver giocato contro di loro con 7 titolari fuori, questa Juve è veramente pessima


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Gennaio 2021)

Voglio dedicare questa partita al Giuda di Brescia, al Maestroh del Calcioh Liquidoh, al Traditore.
Divertiti,


----------



## hiei87 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Quando i mafiosi perdono, godo sempre, fosse anche contro l'Isis FC. Se vi spiace un po' che abbia vinto l'inter, concentratevi sui volti di bonucci, pirlo e nedved.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Spero si siano contagiati tutti tra di loro stasera 40 positivi in una sera solo gli auguro


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il telecronista fa il riepilogo di classifica e chiosa "insomma tutto aperto"
> 
> incredibile,non lo vogliono ammettere
> come l'ultimo samurai,finchè ci sarà la matematica continueranno a darli favoriti per lo scudetto



Sentito anch'io, sono scandalosi a Scai. Questo qui in particolare: anzi, strano che non abbiano mandato il suo amichetto Adani.


----------



## Mika (17 Gennaio 2021)

Se avessimo avuto anche solo i giocatori nei loro ruoli: Calabria terzino, Tonali in campo, vincevamo anche noi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno steso il tappeto all’Inter.



Una prestazione V E R G O G N O S A.

Aldilà del non gioco, ZERO nerbo, ZERO palle, ZERO rabbia, ZERO voglia di vincere. 

Pareva stessero affrontando la Pergolettese invece del club che li ha mandati in B e smembrato la squadra occultando abilmente le proprie magagne. 

Una roba vergognosa.

Gobbi: vergognatevi ancora di più di quanto vi dovreste vergognare normalmente. Perdere ci sta, ma non così, e non contro l’Inter.

Mi fate ancora più schifo del solito, stasera.

Vermi senza palle.


----------



## Wetter (17 Gennaio 2021)

Juve che ancora una volta dimostrato di essere stra-battibile quest'anno, le corazzate degli anni precedenti sono ormai un lontano ricordo, con Mister 30 Milioni che è decisamente in fase calante.
Inter che si conferma la squadra favorita per questo scudetto. Mal che vada, questa giornata non perdiamo punti su Roma e Juve, e ne perdiamo solo 1 contro l'Atalanta. 
Pensiamo al quarto posto, poi se ad Aprile saremo ancora li sarà giusto sognare.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2021)

Se avessero avuto un girone normale, come il nostro di EL, e se avessero avuto meno fortuna e arbitraggi a favore, sarebbero a 27-28 punti... invece ne hanno 33 e faranno di tutto per non farli abdicare troppo in anticipo.

Osceni, orrendi, liquidi. 
Anche contro di noi, tolto lo show di Chiesa nel primo tempo... non mi avevano fatto la benchè minima impressione.
Non li dò per morti per ovvi motivi e perchè il loro ago della bilancia è Cuadrado quest'anno, assente (almeno lui) nelle ultime partite.

Inter solida, contiana. Favoritissima per lo scudetto ,possono già festeggiare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> cercheranno di farli rientrare... e per farlo faranno perdere dei punti a noi... ma anche all'Inter...



se pensano di vincere lo scudetto si , ma se han paura di rimanere fuori dalla CL le vittime saranno altre. per nostra fortuna.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Quando vedo Kulusevksi come non salta mai l'uomo e poi penso a come lo stesso Kulusevski abbia mandato al bar il nostro capitone mi viene da vomitare.



Infatti il Capitone è da mandare al diavolo. 
Sto Tomori, lo si può vedere dai video, non si sarebbe fatto scherzare in quel modo.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una prestazione V E R G O G N O S A.
> 
> Aldilà del non gioco, ZERO nerbo, ZERO palle, ZERO rabbia, ZERO voglia di vincere.
> 
> ...



Tu eri obnubilato solo per l'odio nei confronti dell'inter.
Era una sfida impari stasera.
E con 2-3 giocatori in più (ne avevamo 7 fuori) noi non perdevamo con loro.
Infatti Inter al completo - loro senza 3 titolari... 2-0 Inter

Non dò mai per morta la Juve, ma il divario con l'Inter, specie in panchina nelle partite decisive, è ampio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Juve che ancora una volta dimostrato di essere stra-battibile quest'anno, le corazzate degli anni precedenti sono ormai un lontano ricordo, con Mister 30 Milioni che è decisamente in fase calante.
> Inter che si conferma la squadra favorita per questo scudetto. Mal che vada, questa giornata non perdiamo punti su Roma e Juve, e ne perdiamo solo 1 contro l'Atalanta.
> Pensiamo al quarto posto, poi se ad Aprile saremo ancora li sarà giusto sognare.




Io penso allo scudetto, da oggi più che mai, visto che se non lo vinceremo noi lo vincerà la SFINTER e ci supererà ufficialmente dopo averne vinti uno di cartone e altri quattro dopo aver sterminato la concorrenza.

Dovrebbero essere ancora fermi al 1989 (e così sarebbe se la giustizia avesse fatto il suo corso invece che le intercettazioni uscirono un lustro dopo) e invece ci sono ufficialmente pari in Italia.

Al diavolo tutto, adesso questo scudetto lo voglio più della Champions del 2007.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma il giocatore più forte del secolo è rimasto a Dubai e ha rimandato indietro il gemello scemo?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se pensano di vincere lo scudetto si , ma se han paura di rimanere fuori dalla CL le vittime saranno altre. per nostra fortuna.



ma infatti i loro prossimi scontri diretti sono Roma e Napoli che potrebbero rimetterci le penne... noi dobbiamo uscire indenni dal match con l'Atalanta anche se sarà durissima. 

nel frattempo funerale per Caressa


----------



## mandraghe (17 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se i ladri capiscono di essere fuori e preferissero noi, potremmo avere delle speranze.



I gobbi per vincere non devono sbagliare più nulla. Se gli va bene finiranno il girone a 39 punti. Pochi per lo scudetto, anche se quest'anno la quota scudetto è più bassa. Anche se la loro mafia gli ha messo stranamente tutti i big match del ritorno in casa.


----------



## Zenos (17 Gennaio 2021)

Caressa in lutto.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Gennaio 2021)

Avrei preferito un pareggio. L'Inter vincerà lo scudetto già a Marzo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Tu eri obnubilato solo per l'odio nei confronti dell'inter.
> Era una sfida impari stasera.
> E con 2-3 giocatori in più (ne avevamo 7 fuori) noi non perdevamo con loro.
> Infatti Inter al completo - loro senza 3 titolari... 2-0 Inter
> ...



Ma per piacere, stai parlando di una squadra di scappati di casa che è uscita da ULTIMA nel girone in CL. Che ci è momentaneamente pari nonostante noi abbiamo giocato tutto il campionato senza titolari (dovrebbe essere a +15 con queste premesse).

Che senza Lukaku pareggia col Parma e perde con la Samp. Che se avessero avuto anche solo la metà dei nostri problemi sarebbe in zona UEFA.

Prestazione inqualificabile dei gobbi punto, sembrava una partita combinata (e non lo era, sia chiaro, ma da tanto che hanno fatto schifo 
questo sembrava).


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi ho avuto la conferma per quanto mi riguarda che la Juventus non potrà vincere lo scudetto, saranno solo 7 punti ma persino Atalanta Napoli Lazio le vedo meglio
Bisogna sperare nelle partite double face dell'inter e che Lukaku si infortuni o diventi positivo anche lui dato che ne sono dipendenti. Non possiamo avere sfortuna solo noi sempre.


----------



## bmb (17 Gennaio 2021)

Saranno in testa già da sabato sera.


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Juve che ancora una volta dimostrato di essere stra-battibile quest'anno, le corazzate degli anni precedenti sono ormai un lontano ricordo, con Mister 30 Milioni che è decisamente in fase calante.
> Inter che si conferma la squadra favorita per questo scudetto. Mal che vada, questa giornata non perdiamo punti su Roma e Juve, e ne perdiamo solo 1 contro l'Atalanta.
> Pensiamo al quarto posto, poi se ad Aprile saremo ancora li sarà giusto sognare.



Mister Penaldo de la Coronilla Coimbra y de Azevedo è chiaramente un ex giocatore, in più è il giocatore più sbagliato per una squadra che sta intraprendendo una specie di strafine ciclo/nuovo ciclo (non si capisce mai se uno o l'altro visto chi gioca) essendo egli stesso una zavorra economica e un clown in ogni big match, gli è costato un botto averlo proprio ora e ora dovranno sperare che se ne vada il prima possibile senza colpo ferire perché finché c'è lui i cicli non finiscono e chi gli gira attorno non sarà mai all'altezza (e la Juve di grandi giocatori non ne ha più, non migliori di quelli di altre squadre).
Chiesa 60 mln, Kulu 45, Arthur 70, sono acquisti ridicoli, in piena pandemia con Penaldo a libro paga è un bordello, devono davvero sperare di acchiappare il quarto posto perché altrimenti è game over totale (e quest'anno non ci sono più squadre in preda al torpore totale, le devi battere!).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Alla Juve è andata di lusso, forse il 4-0 per l'Inter sarebbe stato il risultato più congruo da quel che si è visto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Oggi ho avuto la conferma per quanto mi riguarda che la Juventus non potrà vincere lo scudetto, saranno solo 7 punti ma persino Atalanta Napoli Lazio le vedo meglio
> Bisogna sperare nelle partite double face dell'inter e che Lukaku si infortuni o diventi positivo anche lui dato che ne sono dipendenti. Non possiamo avere sfortuna solo noi sempre.



Lukaku ha più presenze in campionato di Pioli, non lo dico per dire.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

oggi hanno beccato la giornata storta di lautaro,mangiati tre goal fattibilissimi,altrimenti 5-0
perderebbero pure contro il napoli a breve,sono fortunati che sia slittata tra un mese


----------



## Pit96 (17 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Oggi ho avuto la conferma per quanto mi riguarda che la Juventus non potrà vincere lo scudetto, saranno solo 7 punti ma persino Atalanta Napoli Lazio le vedo meglio
> Bisogna sperare nelle partite double face dell'inter e che Lukaku si infortuni o diventi positivo anche lui dato che ne sono dipendenti. Non possiamo avere sfortuna solo noi sempre.



Va anche detto che alla juve mancavano De Ligt, Dybala, Alex Sandro e Cuadrado eh. L'Inter ha quasi sempre avuto la formazione titolare, oggi compreso. 
Detto questo l'Inter rimane la squadra favorita per lo scudetto, hanno anche una competizione in meno da giocare


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere, stai parlando di una squadra di scappati di casa che è uscita da ULTIMA nel girone in CL. Che ci è momentaneamente pari nonostante noi abbiamo giocato tutto il campionato senza titolari (dovrebbe essere a +15 con queste premesse).
> 
> Che senza Lukaku pareggia col Parma e perde con la Samp. Che se avessero avuto anche solo la metà dei nostri problemi sarebbe in zona UEFA.
> 
> ...



Non sei obiettivo.

L'Inter non piace a nessuno di noi, ma ormai è un dato di fatto che sia fuori dalle coppe e questo rappresenta un vantaggio per loro.
Nessuna combine, tu stesso hai detto più volte che la juve deve stare attenta al quarto posto.
Senza Var, senza avversari materasso, la Juve non è sta gran cosa.
Poi non muore mai e li terranno su, ma l'Inter è più forte della Juve. Ad oggi.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Del Piero un uomo distrutto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non sei obiettivo.
> 
> L'Inter non piace a nessuno di noi, ma ormai è un dato di fatto che sia fuori dalle coppe e questo rappresenta un vantaggio per loro.
> Nessuna combine, tu stesso hai detto più volte che la juve deve stare attenta al quarto posto.
> ...



Non ho parlato di combine, ho detto che una squadra che va sul campo così molle e senza palle contro un club come l’Inter, con quello che gli ha fatto, mi fa ancora più schifo di quanto me ne faccia di solito (e mi fanno tanto schifo, credimi). 

Un conto è perdere, ma non così. Non sono manco scesi in campo, e parli di una squadra che perde con la Samp, non di una corazzata.

La Juve dovrà pure stare attenta al quarto posto ma mi sarei aspettato una prestazione con palle quadrate come minimo.

Alla fine hanno inciso molto le assenze, anche, però una partita del genere è inaccettabile.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ho parlato di combine, ho detto che una squadra che va sul campo così molle e senza palle contro un club come l’Inter, con quello che gli ha fatto, mi fa ancora più schifo di quanto me ne faccia di solito (e mi fanno tanto schifo, credimi).
> 
> Un conto è perdere, ma non così. Non sono manco scesi in campo, e parli di una squadra che perde con la Samp, non di una corazzata.



Ma la Juve l'hai vista contro di noi?
L'abbiamo dominata, sembra strano da dire ma è così.
Solo che noi avevamo 7 giocatori fuori, l'Inter 0.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Gennaio 2021)

Che piacere vedere Pirla soffrire. Sto infame! Da quando è andato dal Milan ha sempre sputato sulla società rossonera. Devi soffrire infame!! 
Intanto che gol meraviglioso di Inaki Willimans 3 a 2 per Bilbao in finale di Supercoppa spagnola!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma la Juve l'hai vista contro di noi?
> L'abbiamo dominata, sembra strano da dire ma è così.
> Solo che noi avevamo 7 giocatori fuori, l'Inter 0.



Si si, l’ho vista, ma in genere contro queste melme danno sempre il 150%. Comunque l’importante è tornare a vincere domani e recuperare i titolari nel girone di ritorno, per come si sono messe le cose e soprattutto per quale sarebbe l’epilogo se non lo vincessimo noi, bramo questo scudetto più di quanto ho bramato la rivincita contro i Reds ad Atene nel 2007.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che alla juve mancavano De Ligt, Dybala, Alex Sandro e Cuadrado eh. L'Inter ha quasi sempre avuto la formazione titolare, oggi compreso.
> Detto questo l'Inter rimane la squadra favorita per lo scudetto, hanno anche una competizione in meno da giocare



Io sostengo da sempre che Pjanic era fondamentale, Pjanic con Kuluveski avrebbero fatto faville. Adesso senza Dybala sono persi contro le grandi


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si si, l’ho vista, ma in genere contro queste melme danno sempre il 150%. Comunque l’importante è tornare a vincere domani e recuperare i titolari nel girone di ritorno, per come si sono messe le cose e per quale sarebbe l’epilogo se non lo vincessimo noi, bramo questo scudetto più di quanto ho bramato la rivincita contro i Reds ad Atene nel 2007.



Anche io.. però siamo entrambi navigati e sappiamo che bisogna invertire la tendenza al più presto in infermieria... stiamo allungando la rosa dei giocatori utilizzabili, anche con l'esperienza di Mandzu... ma con 5 titolari fuori ogni partita è durissima, infatti non vinciamo mai in modo agevole (al completo avremmo stravinto tantissime partite, come hai sempre detto anche tu).

io finora sono stato pessimista solo contro Verona e Lazio.
Ma anche domani sarò pessimista, siamo messi ancora malissimo..... che palline


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Io sostengo da sempre che Pjanic era fondamentale, Pjanic con Kuluveski avrebbero fatto faville. Adesso senza Dybala sono persi contro le grandi



Tutto pur di non andare a toccare Rigonaldo.
E Dybala è bravino ma non è un leader, poi con l'aids giustamente non gioca quasi mai.
Gli altri a partire da Bentancur fino a Rabiot, Ramsey e simili sono tutti mezzi giocatori, l'unico profilo serio sembra essere De Ligt ma se manca la squadra e la quadra un centrale non ti fa la differenza da solo.
Morata scarso di suo, solo grinta e stupidate continue.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gonde continua a elogiare la juve e dire che il ciclo non sia finito ahahah

terribili le parole del Maestro prima
fanno presagire qualcuno che rema contro...


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gonde "con il mercato ad agosto e a gennaio saremmo strafavoriti"


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Meno male, noi abbiamo Romagnoli loro Bonucci.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

ora al club hanno parlato di ramsey,uno dei migliori contro di noi.
mi sono accorto della sua presenza solo ora con questa statistica


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tutto pur di non andare a toccare Rigonaldo.
> E Dybala è bravino ma non è un leader, poi con l'aids giustamente non gioca quasi mai.
> Gli altri a partire da Bentancur fino a Rabiot, Ramsey e simili sono tutti mezzi giocatori, l'unico profilo serio sembra essere De Ligt ma se manca la squadra e la quadra un centrale non ti fa la differenza da solo.
> Morata scarso di suo, solo grinta e stupidate continue.


L'aids??  Hanno preso Ronaldo e non sono nemmeno riusciti a vincere la Champions, adesso cominciano a pagarlo svendendo resto della squadra ma non penso che Marotta avrebbe fatto sto mercato. Poi per me Bonucci e Chiellini ormai sono a fine carriera, bisogna solo sperare che tengano per la nazionale anche se le alternative ci sono
Gira voce che Agnelli voglia pure lasciare la Juventus e andare alla Ferrari.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

attenzione che sta chiellini in tv !

un uomo stravolto,ma andrà a fare il solito senatore tronfio alla bonucci per richiamare la fame juve


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

ha ceduto alla fine !

"e sai gli anni passano per tutto.
non è facile un altro scudetto,il dna juve ci stiamo provando..."

GAME OVER


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Gonde continua a elogiare la juve e dire che il ciclo non sia finito ahahah
> 
> terribili le parole del Maestro prima
> fanno presagire qualcuno che rema contro...



Cosa ha detto? Non ho più seguito ma come dicevo la prestazione dei gobbi è stata troppo sottotono contro l’Inda, la Juve di Del Neri giocava meglio (e batteva pure, una volta, se non sbaglio) l’Inda del Triplete.

Che ha detto il Pirla?


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cosa ha detto? Non ho più seguito ma come dicevo la prestazione dei gobbi è stata troppo sottotono contro l’Inda, la Juve di Del Neri giocava meglio (e batteva pure, una volta, se non sbaglio) l’Inda del Triplete.
> 
> Che ha detto il Pirla?



Gonde ha parlato più della juve che dell'inter

Pirlo era scuro in volto,prima volta così furioso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Gonde ha parlato più della juve che dell'inter
> 
> Pirlo era scuro in volto,prima volta così furioso



Si si, ma non ho capito la faccenda del “remare contro”. Potresti spiegarti meglio su quello?


----------



## Raryof (17 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> L'aids??  Hanno preso Ronaldo e non sono nemmeno riusciti a vincere la Champions, adesso cominciano a pagarlo svendendo resto della squadra ma non penso che Marotta avrebbe fatto sto mercato. Poi per me Bonucci e Chiellini ormai sono a fine carriera, bisogna solo sperare che tengano per la nazionale anche se le alternative ci sono
> Gira voce che Agnelli voglia pure lasciare la Juventus e andare alla Ferrari.



Ogni 2 mesi ha la febbre... 
Agnelli si è rotto le balle, sarebbe il top se fallissero la top 4.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si si, ma non ho capito la faccenda del “remare contro”. Potresti spiegarti meglio su quello?



in studio stava emergendo,invece lui ha subito chiuso il discorso dicendo che la responsabilità sia sempre dell'allenatore quando i giocatori non eseguono la partita preparata


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> in studio stava emergendo,invece lui ha subito chiuso il discorso dicendo che la responsabilità sia sempre dell'allenatore quando i giocatori non eseguono la partita preparata



Ah, allora non sono il solo ad avere avuto l’impressione di giocatori gobbi eccessivamente arrendevoli (specie visto l’avversario che stavano affrontando, pareva che stessero giocando un’amichevole).

Chissà se alcuni hanno davvero tirato indietro la gambina apposta.

Io nelle pagine precedenti avevo parlato di combine ma senza crederci minimamente, solo per evidenziare quanto sia stata vergognosa la prestazione dei gobbi, sentire pure Pirlo che parla di gente che rema contro... uhmmm.


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah, allora non sono il solo ad avere avuto l’impressione di giocatori gobbi eccessivamente arrendevoli (specie visto l’avversario che stavano affrontando, pareva che stessero giocando un’amichevole).



domani andrà l'ovino mascherato FCA e dirà che bisogna subito reagire contro il suo nemico napoletano


----------



## bmb (18 Gennaio 2021)

Più che remare contro, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey, McKennie, Bernardeschi, Arthur, Frabotta è roba da metà classifica per me.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Gennaio 2021)

non riesco a capire quanti siano i meriti dell'Inter e i demeriti della Juve (squadra che ultimamente fa fatica con Genoa e Sassuolo in 10).


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Più che remare contro, Bentancur, Rabiot, Ramsey, McKennie, Bernardeschi, Arthur, Frabotta è roba da metà classifica per me.



Mamma mia, veramente. 
Con tutti i soldi che hanno, questa è roba da Galliani. Al posto loro avremmo chiesto la testa di Paratici e compagnia.
Solo che i tifosi gobbi sono talmente tronfi dopo anni di vittorie contro nessuno da non rendersi conto di quanto il loro centrocampo sia ridicolo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non riesco a capire quanti siano i meriti dell'Inter e i demeriti della Juve.



Idem, una prestazione del genere non è spiegabile solo con la scarsezza dei giocatori, la rabbia, la voglia di asfaltare l’avversario, mancava quella e non è mai mancata ai gobbi, specialmente contro l’Inda. 

Io sinceramente più che una grande Inda stasera ho visto una Rube modello Milan di Giampaolo. Un conto è perdere, ma non così.



Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, veramente.
> Con tutti i soldi che hanno, questa è roba da Galliani. Al posto loro avremmo chiesto la testa di Paratici e compagnia.
> Solo che i tifosi gobbi sono talmente tronfi dopo anni di vittorie contro nessuno da non rendersi conto di quanto il loro centrocampo sia ridicolo.



Sempre detto che hanno un centrocampo da Europa League, infatti non li ho mai temuti davvero per lo scudetto. 

Coi titolari noi siamo nettamente superiori, ma nettamente, sia per singoli che per gioco. I gobbi hanno 4/5 giocatori che farei giocare titolari da noi, basta.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2021)

Mi fa ancora rabbia aver perso contro i maledetti ladri..che palle.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi fa ancora rabbia aver perso contro i maledetti ladri..che palle.



Chiesa poi diventa una sorta di Usain Bolt solo contro di noi....prima con la fiorenza e ora con i gobbi....ieri un ectoplasma.
Lo stesso Kulusevski contro di noi ha fatto due scatti lasciando sul posto il capitone, ieri il nulla.
Frabotta idem, ieri pareva Mattioni mentre contro di noi sembrava R.Carlos.

Assurdo.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chiesa poi diventa una sorta di Usain Bolt solo contro di noi....prima con la fiorenza e ora con i gobbi....ieri un ectoplasma.
> Lo stesso Kulusevski contro di noi ha fatto due scatti lasciando sul posto il capitone, ieri il nulla.
> Frabotta idem, ieri pareva Mattioni mentre contro di noi sembrava R.Carlos.
> 
> Assurdo.


Gli scatti li ha fatti proprio perché c'era Romagnoli da puntare.... No Romagnoli no party.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Gli scatti li ha fatti proprio perché c'era Romagnoli da puntare.... No Romagnoli no party.



Ah beh, avere Romagnoli come difensore che ti marca è il sogno di quasi ogni attaccante.


----------



## Raryof (18 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi fa ancora rabbia aver perso contro i maledetti ladri..che palle.



Stasera possiamo riprendergli quei 3 punti che la sorte gli ha regalato.
Possiamo rimettergli la scopa nell'ano dove deve stare, a proposito di vecchie baldracche..


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ah beh, avere Romagnoli come difensore che ti marca è il sogno di quasi ogni attaccante.



Non quasi.....ma tutti proprio tutti.

Vediamo il Cagliari stasera dove va a parare.


----------

